# I need this answered ASAP PLZ!



## LucyNorton

So long story short, I was with my bf for 2 years and we were very close in every way. We fell apart about 4 months ago, he left for school and I was busy working. He came home about a month ago, and we started to become reallly close friends. One night we had unprotected sex, and it just happened so quickly. He pulled out, but I know from years of volunteering at the clinic.... that means nothing really. Its been about a week, and we had sex about 2 weeks before my period is due... which most likely means I was ovulating. Everyday I have felt sick in the mornings, and everytime I go to eat no matter what time it is.... I feel sick, and nauseated. I'm getting weird cramps, and funny feelings down in my baby makin area.... this is all so different a feeling. I've been through the "thinking I'm pregnant" before.... but i dont remember it being like this.... I know its so early.... but I need any advice I can get.... I'm a little nervous to tell the truth!


----------



## ella170

they're all early symptoms, but you can't know for sure unless you test...test!!


----------



## LucyNorton

well it's to early isn't it??


----------



## LucyNorton

i will test... but waiting is going to kill me. I just want to know all I can.


----------



## LucyNorton

did anyone else ever feel things like thiss??


----------



## cupcake

i am a believer in waiting til you are atleast due your period that day or 1 day late to test so that you dont drive yourself crazy by maybe getting a negative and then having to re test just incase. these things could be symptoms but they could just as easily be in your head. good luck.


----------



## nikky0907

When is your period due?

You can test about two weeks after having sex.You can test when your period is due...

Good luck!


----------



## Sophie1205

Yeah try not to get ur hopes up (if ur excited?) just in case u arent, because then you will be disappointed :) good luck and i hope u get what u want

xxx


----------



## brownhairedmom

Yeah test 2 weeks after you had sex. Get an early response test. They are symptoms but you could also just be worried about it and making yourself sick! Don't stress until you either miss your period or you test!


----------



## sammie18

Have you tested? I think if you think its to early then go to the clinic and get a blood test that will help to


----------



## polo_princess

i think you should take a test really


----------



## kadey

Take The Test


----------



## LucyNorton

thanks. and yes i will be.

im just wondering what people felt before they became, for reasurence really.
im rather confused about what to think.


----------



## dizzy65

good luck and before i new i was pregnant i was having symptoms like that


----------



## Carley

Are you testing? When is your period due?


----------



## LucyNorton

June28/July 1st. 
Im going to test around then.

but i've had bleeding starting today, its seems like implantation bleeding.
Im waiting it out.


----------



## Gabi

They could be early pregnancy symptoms but they could all be in your head. Since you're thinking and worrying about it. 

Trying to think back here... I remember days before I realised I was late I was getting a bit queezy. The cramps I was getting I was mistaking for AF symptoms.

I'd wait till you're a day or 3 late and then test. Testing a week before your AF is due could very easily result in a :bfn: Even if the packet says "Early detection".


----------



## andi01

Could be your mind playing tricks; but test; it will ease your mind.


----------



## dizzy65

another question are you wanting to be pregnant? or are you not wanting it? just curious... ;)


----------



## meg_lo21

Yeah.... waiting is hard I know, to test.... But who knows. In college I convinced myself at least 50 times I was pregnant haha so it could be in your mind if you are fixated on it. When I actually GOT a positive in December, I had the sorest boobs ever... hah, and I had never felt that any of the other times. I just knew that time.


----------



## sumfiingwhoah

Im Actually Going Thru The Exact Same Feelins You Are.. iit Feeels So Diifferent From The Other ' Scares ' Ive Had.. And The Waiting Is Killing Me.. Likewise I Wana No All i Can While Im Waiting.. Just Wish The Weeks Would Hurry... x


----------



## Blob

Did you test?? :hugs:


----------



## Mummy2B1806

U have to test. They a re the symptoms i had until 12 weeks ish.

Let us know. Hope u get the result u want hun xxx


----------



## LucyNorton

2nd time around, feels different... as last time my health problems intterupted.
But I have all those plus some, and my stomach has a pressure ish tight feeling,
as wll as it looks more round... no curves... just round.


----------



## sammie18

:test: Maybe wait till your period is due then test!! :)


----------



## Uvlollypop

i hope you get the result your looking for


----------



## YummyMummy

have you taken a test yet? x


----------



## LucyNorton

no effence to you wonderful ladies, but Im well aware about testing and when it needs to be done. All Im looking for is the sharing of symptoms and thinks as such, not advice on 
what to do... I have doctors for that.


----------



## LucyNorton

no I havent taken a test yet, Im waiting a long time. So I get the right answer.
It's like 99.9% sure this time, as everything im experiencing is to the tee of what
happens... more so then ever. And just the time of sex and ovulation... was not
planned but pretty well perfect.


----------



## Nik_

It's been almost 2 months since you first posted this thread. If you haven't tested yet, more than enough time has passed so that a test would be accurate.

Did you get your period since you posted this thread?


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Correct me if i'm wrong but you started this thread in the middle of june so you are well into the stage where a test would come back accurate by now?! I can understand not wanting to get the wrong result but i think you really should do a test soon as it's been two months since you started this thread and it was already a week after you'd had sex then! Is it that you want to be pregnant and are afraid the result may come back negative?

If you are pregnant you need to be getting scans and things so i really think you should try and find out.

In terms of symptoms to answer your original question i've had those symptoms before but it turned out my mind was just playing tricks and the fact i was thinking about it delayed my period. The second i did a test and it came back negative the sickness stopped and my period arrived.


----------



## LucyNorton

Hence saying 2nd time around.... this is a seprate time.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Can i ask you an honest question...do you want to be pregnant?


----------



## LucyNorton

Either way I wont be upset.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Okay, i just wondered as if this is the second month in a row that you potentially could be it suggests that perhaps you're hoping you are and are possibly not using contraception in the hope you'll catch. 

Also apologies for my last post i missed the bit where you said 2nd time around.


----------



## LucyNorton

Its fine. 
Im not trying, but life happens. This one kinda snuck up on me,
I look at it like a gift if it is actually what I believe it is. I work
a lot for other people... and its a nice break to get to care about
myself and something that will potentionally be here to change my life.


----------



## Nik_

When was your last period?


----------



## LucyNorton

Alright Im not sure if you read the thread, but Im not looking for advice.
Looking for support and just the sharing of stories and symptoms... thanks.


----------



## heather91

Well if we don't know whether you're pregnant or not what advice are we supposed to be able to give? If you've volunteered in a health centre then I'm sure you know what the symptoms are without us telling you. :confused:


----------



## enigma

LucyNorton said:


> Alright Im not sure if you read the thread, but Im not looking for advice.
> Looking for support and just the sharing of stories and symptoms... thanks.

Ok, but on a forum like this, people do give advice, its what forums like this are for, advice and support.
The only sure way you will know if you are pg or not is to test.
The symptoms sound very similar to early pg symptoms, but the could be pre period symptoms too.
Alot of the tests you get these days are very accurate from several days before your period, might be worth doing one, so you know either way.


----------



## nightkd

Well seen as the first post suggested 'advice' I'd imagine that's why people are still trying to help you out. 

I saw '2nd time round' and assumed you'd been pregnant before or had these syptoms before, not that you'd got a neg for the first and were talking about a second incident!

There's no need to be short with people for trying to help you.


----------



## enigma

^^ thats what i was thinking, but you put it much better than i could have (im to scared of offending people, lol)


----------



## LucyNorton

Its not being short, its stating my boundries. 
I am here for support. Not advice. Clearly I was saying 
this to save people time. I enjoy sharing with people,
but I dont take advice about my babies health from any one but
my doctor.


----------



## sam's mum

Nobody is trying to give you advice about your baby's health, simply suggesting that you should take a test when your period is due or just before - you know what the possible symptoms might be, but as others have said, pregnancy symptoms can be similar to pre-period symptoms. I'm not sure what you expect anyone to say other than yes, there's a chance you could be pregnant, but you won't know until you test.

I hope things work out well for you either way x


----------



## sam's mum

Just seen your ticker, sorry - have you had a positive test then?


----------



## sam*~*louize

I'm confused, 3 weeks pregnant, but posted mid june. Not actually said yes I'm pregnant, or updated this or anything. Some people dont know how or want to be helped imo.


----------



## sam's mum

sammielouize said:


> I'm confused, 3 weeks pregnant, but posted mid june. Not actually said yes I'm pregnant, or updated this or anything. Some people dont know how or want to be helped imo.

The first time (in June) she wasn't pregnant. This is a separate time on the old thread x


----------



## Stef

Not being funny, but your story dosent add up to your ticker. Say you had sex around the time you posted this thread (obviosuly I dont know that but obviosuly has to be around that time or shortly before) you would be at least 8 weeks by now?

Also...How the frick are people suppose to offer you advice and support when they dont know what the hell to offer you. 

1) You dont know if you want to be pregnant or not

and 

2) You're not wishing to tell any one wether you are or not?

Early pregnancy symptoms can be very much the same as pre period (which you know so much about) and then still with out a word a ticker sunddenly springs up saying that you're 3 weeks pregnant.

Sorry if this is harsh but seems all a little... fish I suppose is the word you could use. Or in my personal opinion any way!


----------



## mellllly

If this helps, I had no symptoms until about 5 weeks +

I think you can just get carried away with thinking you might be pregnant when it is actually just your period - I had this soo many times when TTC

No one can give you a def yes or no answer as everyone is very different, a PG test will confirm the answer (although you know that). 

I have noticed that you have put that you are 3 weeks pregnant on your ticker, does that mean you have taken an early test? I thought the egg doesnt actully implant itself until during the third week - Could be wrong though as I am not an expert?

Good luck in however it turns out for you x


----------



## LucyNorton

Thank you to the few people who have followed my story!!! THANK YOU!!
Yes ladies I am pregnant this time, implantion happened two days ago and
I tested early and yes I am indeed. Soon I will be going for my first set of tests!


----------



## Lyrah

Congratulations, a happy and healthy 9 months to you :)

xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I didn't think tests could pick it up as early as 2 days after implantation :shrug: ah well, glad you know either way now. Does the father know?


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

LucyNorton said:


> no I havent taken a test yet, Im waiting a long time. So I get the right answer.
> It's like 99.9% sure this time, as everything im experiencing is to the tee of what
> happens... more so then ever. And just the time of sex and ovulation... was not
> planned but pretty well perfect.

If you really wanted to wait ages before you took a test last time to make sure you got the right result how come this time you only waited until 2 days after implantation? I'm confused. Even an early response test wouldn't pick up the fact you're pregnant yet as they can detect hcg 6 days before you miss your period so 5 days before it's due. Assuming you have a 28 day cycle it's just too soon. :confused:


----------



## mBLACK

mm.. am not going to try to understand this.
happy and healthy 9 months to you.


----------



## mellllly

congratulations! x


----------



## sam's mum

Congratulations :D


----------



## nightkd

Wow. How can you tell how many days after implantation it is? Congrats!


----------



## Sarah-Jane

nightkd said:


> Wow. How can you tell how many days after implantation it is? Congrats!

:saywhat: Ha ha! I thought I was the only one wondering that. He he
Congrats hun, hope you have a healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## Wobbles

LucyNorton said:


> Thank you to the few people who have followed my story!!! THANK YOU!!
> Yes ladies I am pregnant this time, *implantion happened two days ago* and
> I tested early and yes I am indeed. Soon I will be going for my first set of tests!

Erm how do you know??


----------



## ashleigh2188

Thanx wobbles I am so confused
how you can know your pregnant 2 days after implantation ??sounds a bit dodgy if im honest


----------



## NickyT75

Wow Im amazed anyone could get a positive test result as early as this but good luck to you xx


----------



## Sarah-Jane

Wobbles said:


> LucyNorton said:
> 
> 
> Thank you to the few people who have followed my story!!! THANK YOU!!
> Yes ladies I am pregnant this time, *implantion happened two days ago* and
> I tested early and yes I am indeed. Soon I will be going for my first set of tests!
> 
> Erm how do you know??Click to expand...

We're all thinking the same thing Wobbles, I'm so confused :-s


----------



## v2007

2 days??

God i wish my body was that clever!!!
Victoria x x


----------



## sam's mum

Sarah-Jane said:


> Wobbles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LucyNorton said:
> 
> 
> Thank you to the few people who have followed my story!!! THANK YOU!!
> Yes ladies I am pregnant this time, *implantion happened two days ago* and
> I tested early and yes I am indeed. Soon I will be going for my first set of tests!
> 
> Erm how do you know??Click to expand...
> 
> We're all thinking the same thing Wobbles, I'm so confused :-sClick to expand...

Me too, but gave up trying to work all this out...


----------



## Nik_

sam's mum said:


> Sarah-Jane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wobbles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LucyNorton said:
> 
> 
> Thank you to the few people who have followed my story!!! THANK YOU!!
> Yes ladies I am pregnant this time, *implantion happened two days ago* and
> I tested early and yes I am indeed. Soon I will be going for my first set of tests!
> 
> Erm how do you know??Click to expand...
> 
> We're all thinking the same thing Wobbles, I'm so confused :-sClick to expand...
> 
> Me too, but gave up trying to work all this out...Click to expand...

I'm even more confused, especially because she had the ticker since several days ago, which would have been even less than 3 weeks.


----------



## XKatX

Nik_ said:


> sam's mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah-Jane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wobbles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LucyNorton said:
> 
> 
> Thank you to the few people who have followed my story!!! THANK YOU!!
> Yes ladies I am pregnant this time, *implantion happened two days ago* and
> I tested early and yes I am indeed. Soon I will be going for my first set of tests!
> 
> Erm how do you know??Click to expand...
> 
> We're all thinking the same thing Wobbles, I'm so confused :-sClick to expand...
> 
> Me too, but gave up trying to work all this out...Click to expand...
> 
> I'm even more confused, especially because she had the ticker since several days ago, which would have been even less than 3 weeks.Click to expand...

Hmm. Odd.


----------



## Stef

Personaly... I smell a rat which is what i was trying to put in my last post. Only in a nicer way...

Some people have far too much time on their hands.

x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm with stef i think. It just doesn't add up :shrug:


----------



## x-li-x

hmmmm not sure i believe wat ur saying sori , i think maybe ur telling some lil lies but i apologise if i am wrong, it just doesnt seem to add up.


----------



## sparkswillfly

Having a baby is such a big thing but it seems to be just a game to some people. Lots of people have scares but most people learn from that experience. If your not bothered either way about being pregnant then you should be using contraception. Your creating life for gods sake not making a doll to play dress up with! Its shocking that young girls could be so flippant about such a life changing experience!


----------



## enigma

Ive given up even trying to understand, but its more her attitude that got to me, she pressed a nerve with me, why come onto an advice forum then bollock us all for giving advice.
I mean, you think your pg, so what do you do, you take a test, i dont know what else she expected to hear tbh.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Precisely. I don't understand it either. Plus the name of this thread itself suggests she wants people to tell her what they think. And what everyone thinks will prob come across as advice!


----------



## x-li-x

shes asking for advice in asking us to reply asap and answer her , wat mre can people do reli xx


----------



## nightkd

First post:


LucyNorton said:


> I know its so early.... but I need any *advice* I can get.... I'm a little nervous to tell the truth!

Darling, I hate to say it, but this is the ONLY post you're guaranteed people will read. So no wonder people are still trying to offer you supportive advice. Perhaps you should've told us the outcome of the original reason for this thread, and started another one to just chat about symptoms. 

If you still didn't know for sure if you were pregnant though, you're always going to have people saying "Do a pregnancy test to make sure!" Sure, you know that, but some people need a kick start; plus we all get a little excited with the prospect of a positive pregnancy test, whoevers it is! :blush:

Besides, as far as I can see, the only advice you've been given is to take a test, or see a Dr, nothing to do with your baby. Advice is there to be taken or left, not spat upon!!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

well said nightkd

Also i notice she's not bothered to post for a few days


----------



## XKatX

I noticed that yesterday. Very strange.


----------



## clairebear

very confused how do u know if its 2 days after implantation ????????


----------



## princessellie

could it be something to do with implantation bleeding? i didnt get it so i dont know whether its an immediate thing or a few days after so if im wrong just ignore me haha


----------



## Mynxie

https://eatourbrains.com/EoB/wp-content/uploads/2007/05/troll.jpg

3 weeks and 3 days pregnant when the thread was started nearly 3 months ago?


----------



## sam's mum

Mynxie said:


> https://eatourbrains.com/EoB/wp-content/uploads/2007/05/troll.jpg
> 
> 3 weeks and 3 days pregnant when the thread was started nearly 3 months ago?

:rofl: But the 3 weeks is actually following a separate incident. She wasn't pregnant the first time, but you have to read all 8 pages to work out what's going on as there's nothing to say there's an update further along x


----------



## Mynxie

i tried huni and I'm still confuzzled lol

...and I'm sure that you can't get a BFP 2 days after implantation - and how would she know if it was 2 days after implantation anyway?...

If I'm wrong I apologise but, well....


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I didn't think you could get a BFP two days after either! Even the FRER tests say the earliest they can pick it up is 6 days before a missed period..so 5 days before it's due! And even then i think its only something like 60% will get a positive result. 90% only get a positive the day their period is due. It just doesn't add up...


----------



## armychicmkm

*scratches head* Just read this whole thread and not sure I understand what's going on either.


----------



## krissi

2 days after implantation... yeah right. I hope this is not a wind up. When i see posts like this it makes me so mad. I have been ttc for nearly 10 years and then you get these sort of posts, grow up and enjoy being a child.


----------



## sam's mum

Mynxie said:


> i tried huni and I'm still confuzzled lol
> 
> ...and I'm sure that you can't get a BFP 2 days after implantation - and how would she know if it was 2 days after implantation anyway?...
> 
> If I'm wrong I apologise but, well....

I didn't actually expect you to go and read all 8, sorry :rofl: I'm still confused too, so it's not just you! x


----------



## cherylanne

mmmmm


----------



## Sarah88

I'd like to know why theres no response from her...


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

She's clearly realised she's been rumbled and decided not to come back, well in my opinion anyway


----------

